# More pallets! + photos



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There's something ...

What is it about new wood that is just plain appealing? Attractive to the eye and mentally stimulating? I can smell the sawdust, the newly cut wood, and the glue.

Nice Ben.


----------



## Great Bees (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice, great work and pics


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> There's something ...
> 
> What is it about new wood that is just plain appealing? Attractive to the eye and mentally stimulating? I can smell the sawdust, the newly cut wood, and the glue.
> 
> Nice Ben.


Dunno, but I love it!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya did good Ben..........thanks for the pics and fresh cut wood smell!


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Really nice, look strong and sturdy. Should last a while for you.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

What will keep the drain from clogging?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> What will keep the drain from clogging?


:lpf:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Good question, Ollie. Stop laughing, Charlie! I would rather have drainage holes than none. Let me think about this.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Ben,

Just staple the screen on top of the drain hole, not the bottom. You may have to brush away the pollen and debris occasionally from the screen but it won't clog. Ollie is a hoot.:lpf:


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Like you pallet westernbeekeeper, what does something like that cost completed?
Thank you for the pictures, I need to take more pics, never do and always sorry I did not.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Charlie B said:


> Ben,
> 
> Just staple the screen on top of the drain hole, not the bottom. You may have to brush away the pollen and debris occasionally from the screen but it won't clog. Ollie is a hoot.:lpf:


Who has time, man power, and the limber back to brush away pollen and debris from screen covering the holes? Oh, yeah, the young and slender. 

I don't think you should cover the screens at all. If not debris, propolis will be your problem. I have a cpl stacks of pallets w/out hives on them and drilling holes in the corners is one of my winter projects.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Ollie is a hoot.:lpf:


Hooting has nothing to do with it. Over 43 years of beekeeping you try and experience enough different things to see a trainwreck long before it rounds the corner or you hear the wail of the horn. A window screen drain will be clogged after the first cup of water flows through it. Like Mark says (another old fart who has been there and seen that), who is going to regularly disassemble every hive to clean the screens? 
Since you don't screen palletized hives when moving, I would go with an unscreened hole. A mouse, ants or robbers can just enter thru the entrance anyways. What other problem could an unscreened drain create? Half inch screen is the smallest size that won't clog, and it won't keep out what you want to keep out.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

odfrank said:


> Like Mark says (another old fart ...


Hey, watch it there buddy. Comments like that could raise my Low T.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Hey, watch it there buddy. Comments like that could raise my Low T.


:lpf: I was about to say something like that.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sure you were Ben, sure you were. Ha!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Sure you were Ben, sure you were. Ha!


Hey! Well, let's just say that I think a lot higher of you than "an old fart". Really? Come on Ollie!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Ben. Back atcha.


----------

